# I have Pics now, Transmission fluid or oil



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

I have a new to me Mitsubishi MT2801fd 4x4
Raise the seat and there is a round screw in plug with a dipstick, plug says OIL on it. What kind of oil does it require or is it hydraulic oil.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello again mac,

Most guys on the forum use Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) in the transmission, rear differential, hydraulics, and power steering reservoir. Everything except the engine. You can find UTF at Tractor Supply Stores, auto parts stores, Walmart, etc. I personally use the Travelers brand UTF from Tractor Supply.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

Under the seat, does that supply only the rear wheel tranny. I noticed above the clutch pedal, the pto and dipstick. What supplies the front end loader. 
I'm new to a tractor so will have future questions, if you don't mind.
Thank you again.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

You need to find an Owner/Operator manual for your Mitsubishi tractor, to learn all the functions and maintenance procedures. 

The reservoir under the seat is probably for the rear differential, and also serves as your hydraulic reservoir (your front end loader probably draws fluid from this reservoir). 

The dipstick above your clutch is probably for the transmission fluid.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Can you post some pictures of each of the filling ports? A close up and then a shot from a little further back, so we can see any words that might be there as well as seeing the location on the tractor.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

BigT said:


> You need to find an Owner/Operator manual for your Mitsubishi tractor, to learn all the functions and maintenance procedures.
> 
> The reservoir under the seat is probably for the rear differential, and also serves as your hydraulic reservoir (your front end loader probably draws fluid from this reservoir).
> 
> The dipstick above your clutch is probably for the transmission fluid.


I did down load some manuals, could not find any that were for the MT2801fd. One of the motors was close enough, nothing has my tractor frame.
My model number does not show up anywhere.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

marc_hanna said:


> Can you post some pictures of each of the filling ports? A close up and then a shot from a little further back, so we can see any words that might be there as well as seeing the location on the tractor.


I will take pics today and try to post them.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I’m pretty sure the one by the clutch is engine oil and the one under the seat is for trans/hydro (aka UTF) fluid. But the pics should help confirm that.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

marc_hanna said:


> I’m pretty sure the one by the clutch is engine oil and the one under the seat is for trans/hydro (aka UTF) fluid. But the pics should help confirm that.


One above the clutch is beside the PTO controls. Engine oil is oil cap on valve cover.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)




----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

BigT said:


> You need to find an Owner/Operator manual for your Mitsubishi tractor, to learn all the functions and maintenance procedures.
> 
> The reservoir under the seat is probably for the rear differential, and also serves as your hydraulic reservoir (your front end loader probably draws fluid from this reservoir).
> 
> The dipstick above your clutch is probably for the transmission fluid.


I have some pics now.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

marc_hanna said:


> I’m pretty sure the one by the clutch is engine oil and the one under the seat is for trans/hydro (aka UTF) fluid. But the pics should help confirm that.


Posted some pics.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

macdoesit said:


> Posted some pics.


Just under the seat is for the rear PTO hydraulic oil.  

Just between the shifter levers is the oil for the gear mesh for shifting should there also be an oil cap solely for the engine itself. Does the engine have it's own oil fill port too? You may need to raise the hood and look around. 

There is a Parts manual for your machine. Sure it's in Japanese, but with today's image translators, English or any other language is EZ now. 

It's shown on aucfan, basically eBay in Asia. 
三菱トラクタ MT2801.D MT3201.D パーツリスト改訂版 品(その他)｜売買されたオークション情報、yahooの商品情報をアーカイブ公開 - オークファン（aucfan.com）


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

Yes, engine has oil cap. Where do you check and add rear Diff, fluid. Found out something else new, I clicked on the link you gave, my computer ask if I wanted to translate to English, the whole ebay listing was in English.
Sold


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

macdoesit said:


> Yes, engine has oil cap. Where do you check and add rear Diff, fluid. Found out something else new, I clicked on the link you gave, my computer ask if I wanted to translate to English, the whole ebay listing was in English.
> Sold


Bummer it was SOLD. At least now you know it's out there and in the upper right corner is the booklet number to search for.  

It shows M.84.02.R06


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> Bummer it was SOLD. At least now you know it's out there and in the upper right corner is the booklet number to search for.
> 
> It shows M.84.02.R06


Where do you check, add rear diff fluid. Thank you


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> Bummer it was SOLD. At least now you know it's out there and in the upper right corner is the booklet number to search for.
> 
> It shows M.84.02.R06


If I got that manual it would be in Japanese.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

macdoesit said:


> If I got that manual it would be in Japanese.


And would be so EZ to read.

Why do I say that? 

Because, my manual is in Japanese, and I only know 5 words in that entire language. Yet, I read my manuals EZ with ...

Translate text from photos from English and other languages – Yandex.Translate 

and 



Translate an image



So looking at the orange cover of the MT booklet ...

*Genuine Bill of Material
(Parts List) 

Mitsubishi Tractor

MT2801 - MT3201

Revised Edition

Mitsubishi Agriculture Machinery co., LTD *


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> And would be so EZ to read.
> 
> Why do I say that?
> 
> ...


Thank you, I put them in my favorites.


----------

